# Pictures too dark? AF-S Nikkor 18-55mm



## ysosos (Oct 8, 2010)

Very amateur here.. I just purchased a new lens for my Nikon D70s.

I have a AF Nikkor 50mm and now I'm also using a AF-S Nikkor 18-55mm but I'm having problems.

Even when I'm in my room (it is very light) the camera needs to either use flash or move the shutter speed down to 1 or 2 seconds, then it comes out blurry. If I set the settings to how I want, it comes out pitch black.

If you have advice, plz help  thank you so much


----------



## Patrice (Oct 8, 2010)

The problem is your 18-55 lens is over three full stops 'slower' at 55mm than your 50 mm f1.8 lens. The equivalent of going from 1/40 second to 1/5 second shutter speed. A regular room, or bedroom, may seem very bright to your eyes when lit with a regular ceiling fixture and a couple of table lamps but in reality it really isn't at all. Try raising the iso to 400 which will help a little bit (one stop from base iso). Ultimately you will need more light to use that lens indoors.


----------



## ysosos (Oct 8, 2010)

Thank you, changing the iso actually helped a lot, but I had to raise it all the way up to 1600 in order to fully compensate for the lens.. plus some of my friends have the D40, which comes with the 18-55mm lens, and have no problems taking indoor photos, and they're all using default settings


----------



## ysosos (Oct 8, 2010)

also changing the camera to P mode from auto or M helped


----------



## KmH (Oct 8, 2010)

Ya, Professional mode usually does.


----------

